# Nitrates



## jclark2191 (Dec 5, 2014)

Heres the deal, my Nitrates will absolutely not dip bellow about 15 ppm. I do a 20% water change weekly and my nitrites and PH are perfect. I just can't get the Nitrates to budge!

I have 14 fish in a 55 gallon tank. I have 2 Marineland 400 filters (each designed for a 90 gallon tank) and another Eheim Easy 60 canister filter (designed for a 60 gallon tank).

Im beginning to think that a Nitrate level below 10 ppm is unlikely, and below 5 ppm is just as fictional as a unicorn.

Thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can easily get to 0% nitrates unless your tap water has nitrates. But 15ppm or 20ppm is ideal.

I do 50% or more weekly and I'm not trying to reduce my nitrates. I'd up the amount you are changing.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I would agree with DJRansome. If you can't get below a certain level, change more water. In my estimation, 20% is a small change. I would not likely even get the hoses out for a change that small. That is, I wouldn't do a change that small if I went to the trouble of getting out the hoses.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Or get yourself an aquaripure filter and have 0 nitrates if thats your goal like I did! The single best thing I have bought that allowed me to overstock!


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah I would test your tap water.Prolly nitrates in tap..Mine is around 5 or so from tap


----------

